# RAW in NTFS ohne DATENverlust



## amintire (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen. Ich wollte meine 1000GB Festplatte partitionieren - die war 600 / 400 geteilt. Beides war als NTFS.

Jetzt ist der eine Teil so wie es sein soll - der andere jedoch ist als RAW.

Wie kann ich die RAW Platte als NTFS umwandeln OHNE die Daten zu löschen. Diese sind extrem wichtig.

Hoffe auf Hilfe.

Gruß amintire


----------



## gh0stSurf3r (25. September 2009)

amintire hat gesagt.:


> Hallo alle zusammen. Ich wollte meine 1000GB Festplatte partitionieren - die war 600 / 400 geteilt. Beides war als NTFS.
> 
> Jetzt ist der eine Teil so wie es sein soll - der andere jedoch ist als RAW.
> 
> ...



Joah...

Ich habe gerade gnau das selbe Problem! Ist das überhaupt möglich wieder in ntfs umzuwandeln`Und wie passiert so was eig. das sich eine über ein 3/4 Jahr einwandfrei ende Partition auf einmal in RAW umwandelt


----------

